# 2005 GTO Driver's Seat Moves by Itself



## YELLOGTO (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a 2005 GTO with a 6 speed and 70,000 miles that I purchased new.
This morning when I got in the car the driver's seat was all the way back
and I had not changed it.:confused No one even has access to the car.
I moved the seat up, and started to back out of the garage and the 
seat moved back by itself. I reached for the switch and moved it forward.
When I started down the street, it did it again. I removed the seat fuse.
This is a safety issue. Has this happened to anyone and how can I
fix it? Thank you in advance for your assistance!!!
Terry Stinehelfer
Bucyrus, OH


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Almost sounds like voltage leak across the switch.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

i agree with poncho. after a while contacts start to wear and warp. im not sure if its possible or how easy it would be (hopefully someone else can help me out there) but i would pull the switch, disassemble it, and clean whatever contacts you can get to with rubbing alcohol and a q-tip.


----------

